# Thoughts on oil filter magnets?



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wondering if anyone has experience with oil filter magnets such as the one below:









http://www.shopfiltermag.com/


They're $60 on E-Bay and I'm wondering its worth the $$$.

PS: I already have a ECS magnetic oil drain plug.

Thanks


----------



## Nitestalkerz (Dec 8, 2006)

Just take your drain plug, and run it along a magnet.....done. Or go find a old microwave and break all the rare earth magnets out of it. They tend to be the strongest magnits out there. I put one on the inside of the oil pan ( steel ) and chack it in 2 years.


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

It would defiantly help. 

But, the question should be. Is it worth $60?

A few years ago I did cut open a used TC oil filter that one of these magnets attached & it did  me. When I seen all the debris that it trapped.

With that said, I always wonder how would a filter magnet perform on a car with a magnetic drain plug. For $60 I personally just don't think that the add magnetic performance benefit to dollar ratio is worth it, being that my car has a magnetic drain plug.

-Judd


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a magnetic drain plus (From ECS) as well, I figured the added benefit of a magnet further supplement the drain plug..... oh well $60 is steep for a damn piece of magnet


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

Jon718 said:


> I have a magnetic drain plus (From ECS) as well, I figured the added benefit of a magnet further supplement the drain plug..... oh well $60 is steep for a damn piece of magnet


That what I'm saying.....

They've been that same price for over 3 years now:banghead:


----------



## shawng (Jul 28, 2007)

If you have a magnetic drain plug and it is collecting stuff, what more do you need. And if you can see the particles on the drain plug, do you really think they would pass through the filter and cause an issue? I think not! the filter itself will catch these visible particles. Remember all oil passes through the filter before heading into the engines moving parts. If metal is going to come off the engine, it is going to head to the drain pan, get picked up by the drain plug magnet. For the person who opened a filter, did you check to see if the particles collected were indeed magnetic? I just don't see how a magnet on the exterior of the metal can will work. I would think the metal can would act as a keeper (remember the little bar on a horseshoe magnet in school).


----------



## kt883 (Nov 23, 2007)

Dont waste your money with a $60 Magnet. 

Princess auto/harbour freight sells various sized neodymium magnets for ~4 dollars and they are VERY strong. They even have magnets rated for 150 LBS for lifting steel plate


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Magnetic drain plug is all u need


----------

